# Raving of a mad man



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I have no idea what this will become. I'll mostly talk a little about Bettas, a little about water chemistry, and a whole lot about the Goldfish I'm sure I'll talk about the family and work at times. I'll also have a few misspelled words and more that my share of Typo's, so be patient. There will be photo's and video's or it could just turn into a rant who knows

Rick


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking forward to the ravings!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I love that show! :jester:


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Just so this won't be a total waste of _____ 3 fat men in the pool

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*pH, kH, and gH*

Monitoring pH in an aquarium indicates the moment when water should be changed or when to siphon the substrate. Excessive waste generates carbonic acid and reducing water pH value. Water hardness is very important for fish, having a major effect upon water pH and water stability, as well as on the fish osmoregulation - vital in maintaining fish health. According to data, fish survival rate is 100% for a hardness value of 140 - 180 mg/L and 94.5% for a hardness value of 250 mg/L. In the case of high values for water hardness, death rate increase is not significant, but it occur unpleasant effects upon young's growth and reproduction where the hatching rate is very small. The first noticeable sign is spawn whitening. Magnesium in water reveals, a survival rate of 100% for a concentration of 50 mg/l and 98% for a concentration of 120 mg/l. Magnesium concentration in water is highly related with calcium concentration, both influencing water hardness. 
Calcium has a complex role for both aquatic organisms - by entering in their bone structure and participating to their metabolism, and for plants - by participating to the photosynthesis process. It also influences, along with magnesium, water hardness. 
According to the results regarding calcium concentration in the tank, the survival rate was around 100% for a 150 mg/l concentration, 98.5% for a 200 mg/l concentration and 92% where calcium concentration is 300 mg/l. 
In the case of the waters with a high calcium and magnesium concentration level (high hardness level), there can be noticed, especially in young fish, an early 
bones' ossification, they cease to grow and they don't reach sexual maturity because of their undeveloped genital apparatus. 
Ammonia concentration in water is related to water pH and temperature. For the water with low levels of both pH and temperature, ammonia maximum admitted limit is significant higher than the one in the water with high pH and temperature levels.
Concerning the nitrates, fish survival rate is approximately. 100% for a 5 mg/l concentration, 97% for a 70 mg/l concentration and 89% for a 100 mg/l concentration. 
Concerning the nitrites, the survival rate is approximately. 100% for a 0.03 mg/l concentration, 98% for a 0.1 mg/l concentration and 75% for a 0.3 mg/l concentration. 
Nitrites and nitrates to a lesser degree in high concentrations leads to fish' behavior changes: side swimming, water piping, bottom sitting and possible death.

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Raccoons are the most worthless animal on the face of Gods Earth. Last night one broke into one of the breeder house and kill seven of my really good Goldfish. I wouldn't be so mad about it if he/she had actually ate the fish but they were all laying on the floor half eaten or laying there. They ain't no better that rats

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well it's almost time for the Fall DVD to go out to my customers so I'm shooting a lot video and taking a lot of picture of the Goldfish and after 6 hours of hard work yesterday I have 7 minutes of usable video this is turning into Honey Boo Boo in a hurry. I own a bunch of ******* goldfish

Rick


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about the raccoon's killing your goldfish. Also, it must have been very frustrating to work so long and hard on your video only to have 7 minutes of usable video.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It's all part of have a goldfish farm You take out of their stock-tanks and move them into aquariums to photograph and they either lay on the bottom like dead men or go round and round like race car. As far as raccoons they are a pretty big problem here they live around people and have no natural fear

Rick


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe you need a watchdog to keep those raccoons out!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Maybe you need a watchdog to keep those raccoons out!


Lot of good that does. They won't run and he does know want to do. Same with the cat, he runs up to the cat barking like the world is comeing to an end and the cat just look at him with that why are making all that noise and please don't disturb my nap again look. So he looses interest and goes away with the your no fun you won't run look on this face. then ten minutes later he tries again. Same thing happens. I'm beginning to think he doesn't have that killer instinct. If he did jump on the cat my money on the cat.

Rick


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol oh no! You can borrow my dog, he's a 95 lb pit bull and has been keeping raccoons out of my backyard for years now! I know what you mean though, I brought him on a leash to try and scare the raccoons out of our front yard pond, they didnt even care...just kept on destroying my plants and eating my comets. 

But they won't even get over the fence into the backyard anymore. The last one that did, was chased at top speed 1/4 acre across my yard, climbed up a chain link gate and sat there for hours waiting for my dog to leave. But he just stood there, up on the fence barking. It's that pit bull blood in him, he doesn't give up haha.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Something to read*

Benthos


1883 Book on Goldfish


Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Bring Tap Water to Life


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Why do people feel the need to pour stuff into their aquariums water handle real or imagined problems the have with that fish. The solution is most likely not in a bottle people especially when you have no idea what you pouring in to the tank in the first place. Use this and "Never change water again" this stuff "cure anything from Ich to cancer" and etc. etc. and you have no idea what's in it. Stop believing what the manufacturer are telling you in their sells pitch an do some real research, they're trying to sell you something. If you have more that 2 boxes or bottles of product that you routinely add to your aquarium you ain't doing something right. Sometime ya'll are adding 2 products that do the same thing. If you go to Tetra's Aquarium Water Care first page the are 24 water additives on that page, 24 product that would bet money that most of the average fish keepers could n't tell me what is in one of them. "A better life though science" applies to aquariums but that science is not in those $10.00 bottles, get a basic understanding of water chemistry, do your maintenance tank, do your research on you livestock before you buy, and stop it with all the chemicals. I guarantee you won't see all the unhealthy fish that I read about day after day here at this forum.

R


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Winter Catalog*

Winter catalog goes out tomorrow. There are only 56 AAA goldfish this go round I hope the sell so i don't have to carry them till spring 






R


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If I was a goldfish person I would definitely take some of the less perfect ones. Your fish always look great, even though I don't usually appreciate goldfish as much as bettas. 

People now think they can find the solution to everything in a pill or a bottle, and that goes for more areas then just fishkeeping. IMO water conditioner is the only chemical you should be adding to your water regularly- and if I could, I wouldn't even be using that. You are definitely right that if people would focus more on their water chemistry and food and other basic needs and less on making sure they have every chemical on the shelves fish would live a lot happier lives.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Matt, I'll turn into Goldie person before it all said and done.

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

In the Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies forum there has been a rash of case of suspected SBD and constipation threads which start me to thinking does it have something do with time of year or other factors. So I look back through my records on the goldfish going back 5 year and 10 months. Out of 2357 goldfish that moved through the breeding houses there were 27 case of SBD(1.15%), 13 sinker and 14 floater. A large majority of these cases were in the winter of 2010 when we had a unusually cold snap (17 days below freezing), there were 9 (.38% )sinker case and 5 (.21%) floater case in this period(average water temp 39*F). At that time I was holding 502 goldfish including 463 in breeder stock and 39 AAA that had on sold. All in all I was lucky most of the tropical fish being held in ponds that winter were wipeout. Why so many SBD case and no out right deaths in the goldfish, besides the fact that Fancy Goldfish come from cold water homologous ancestors, no idea 

R


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a member here once who is a former moderator, Lupin, who knows everything there is to know about goldfish. He even did surgery on one that had a tumor.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well this morning as we was going out to our rounds, Butch the dog ran under my feet and we fall down the stairs. I hit the ground like a sack of ...... Butch fared worse that I did. I fell hard on him hard. He snapped when I tried to help him, brought blood too. So off to the Vet we go. Wish him luck. Not a good start to our Saturday.

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I do
R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to put the winter covering on the green houses today so the weather will be sunny and very hot in Florida for the next month or so.
Also Butch has broken right rear leg from our fall yesterday so he will be at the animal hospital till Monday
R


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww poor Butch!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Lots of helpful info here rickey. Good job you lunatic. Subscribed.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Bringing Tapwater to Life*

 Bringing Tapwater to Life
R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*test*

test

rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

What is with this weather 80* F yesterday and 37* F forecast tonight the weather man is making may life hard but luckily I did put the winter coats on the greenhouses a couple of weeks a go. I guess I will have the heaters going tonight.

R


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*37°?*

Hey you lucky _________! 37 degrees would be a dramatic warming for us here in syracuse! We've had 12" of snow over the past 7 days. Keep raving please , I've learned a lot from this thread. Thanks


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Chemical Curiosities
R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

this was a very fun video.thank you for posting it. i watched it and now my 15 year old son is watching it. ever once in a while i hear some oohs and ahhs and goofy laughing.guess that means he is enjoying it too. he is really excited about chemistry,so this is right up his alley.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Advance Freshwater Chemistry*

Advance Freshwater Chemistry

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Fish feed technology*


Aquaculture development and coordination programme. Fish feed technology. Lectures presented at the FAO/UNDP Training Course in Fish Feed Technology, Seattle, Washington,

R


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*thanks*

I love this stuff. I majored in english in college and now teach literary theory so , for me, some good solid science is such a great change of pace . Great stuff!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Interactions of pH, Carbon Dioxide, Alkalinity and Hardness in Fish Ponds*

Interactions of pH, Carbon Dioxide,
Alkalinity and Hardness in Fish Ponds

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Nutrient Cycles

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

About 10 year ago a friend of my brother design and built our website well it's getting dated time for a upgrade. So I'm a smart guy, "I'll just do it myself" yea right. I'm on the verge of committing mass murder or at the very least just shooting myself. I hate code, I hate people who do code, I hate the fact that I'm so stupid as to think "I'll just knock this little project out this weekend" 

R


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i do code ,____, 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

aokashi said:


> i do code ,____,
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Well jump on the airplane and come on down, I definitely need the help. Guess I should call brother Jason (he IT at UF) and see if he knows a Grad student who wants a job or just get off the wallet and hire a web designer.It air't worth the wear and tear on my nerves. A chemist writeing code just does seem right some how. 

R


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

how does the site look now? I'll definitely try and help where i can! I wanna see!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well it's down right now, but I'll try and get into the file if you want to have a look. I have a feel I have it pretty much F.U.B.A.R. at present. Brother coming this afternoon but he's a hardware guy. I would be happy to just get it back online at present.

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if your old site is up,i'd love to see it.what is the name? i love before and afters.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well they're still working on the new web site first upgrade in ten years. We are building thru Google so I can link all my Google app together with the site. I have been use Google App for a few years now. I think I like it so far, we'll see how it looks and more importantly how it works when we get back online later this week. We may have a partial up tonight. 

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarasota Goldfish Farm 
Well we have partial site backup. Feedback and proof readers welcome.

R


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

omg, goldfish farm! Soooo awesome! *squeals*
you got yourself a fan!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

A couple minor spelling errors on the About Us page. 
"Fine". and " distinct".
Very nice professional look/ feel. Lucky you to work with live fish!
Good luck with your business.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> A couple minor spelling errors on the About Us page.
> "Fine". and " distinct".
> Very nice professional look/ feel. Lucky you to work with live fish!
> Good luck with your business.


Thank those spelling errors are what i'm looking for.
Its a hobby I have a real job

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Right now, I'm starting to hate pay pal

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Tampa Bay Aquarium Society Newsletter

Our local aquarium society

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Just got the call from wife that we have a major leak in one of the fish house.
She wasn't sure where it was coming from, but thinks there maybe a couple of hundred gallons on the floor.

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

omg! is everything ok?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Yea, when you have as much plumbing as we have, you're going to have a leak every now and then. Find it, close the valves to isolate the leak, and fix it.
The biggest fear would be a catastrophic failure where thousands of gallons leaked but that would take multiple system failures and has never happen. 
With a leak like todays we could loose between 100 and 300 gallon depending on the size of the tank and that isn't very likely. We have floor drain so no harm no foul. 

An thanks for asking, it was mostly wifey panicking 

R


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad everything's ok. Are all the fish fine?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

They're fine, just a drain leak in reality only 20% of the water could leak then it would be below the top of the overflow so there was still 200 -225 gallons in the tank.

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

glad everything is ok.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad it wasn't worse than it was.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Preview spring 2014*



http://youtu.be/0cDoC49niuQ

Preview of spring 2014
More coming when I get the rest of video shoot. 
These are all young fish so hard to tell what they'll turn into

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Spring 2014 rev1

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Let's try that again
R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

nice thick peduncles on your tvrs. beautiful fish rickey.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> nice thick peduncles on your tvrs. beautiful fish rickey.


 Thank you.
They look pretty good, young fish (1year old), but they are processing nicely. we thin these guys out come March and see what the fall begins. I have a lot of butterflies and dragons this time around to that haven't been photographed and a few SVR. 

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Chemistry*

Explosive Science

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Math*

PEMDAS

The Order of Operations is Wrong

Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*water chemistry*

Osmoregulation, Ionic Imbalance & pH

Rick


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't believe I've totally missed your ravings here! *subs*
That's my kind of madness! ^__^


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hows Butch ?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

willow said:


> hows Butch ?


Cast should comes off this week, doing OK considering his age.

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

What is up or maybe I should say down with this weather. I know compared to the rest of the country it's not cold here but I live in central Florida it's not supposed to get cold here. I had to fire up the heat for the goldfish last night. It hasn't been this cold since 2008-09 when it froze out all the tropical fish farms. I haven't talk to any of them so not sure how they're holding up but cold needs to break soon. I can protect the goldfish but the tropicals in ponds may not make it if the temp doesn't come up today

R


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*shivers* I hear ya, it is entirely too cold in the world right now. . . 
I hope the farm fish are okay *worries*
stay warm, and keep the babies safe!!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

good luck rickey. how cold is it at night there?it has to be a shocker down where you are at.we are used to freezing our bits off here in mn.it has been especially cold here too.wind chill was at -40 for the last few days. we have been lucky to not get any ice storms.always worried the power will go out on us.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It drop down Sunday night to freezing 30 -32 but then the temperature didn't come up Monday just set there all day, then went to the 20s last night and we are setting right at freezing today. I put the heavy covers on the greenhouse and bypassed the outside filters Sunday. We knew there was a good chance the freeze was coming so was perpared

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Central Florida Koi Show – Goldfish Show Information

Show info starting to come out.
I'll made a list when I have all the dates.
I'll show here because it's near home.
And most likely the Ga show

R


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Polar Vortex is what's up with this weather:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/why-so-cold-328906/

It hasn't been this cold over all of North America since 1994.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> The Polar Vortex is what's up with this weather:
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/why-so-cold-328906/
> 
> It hasn't been this cold over all of North America since 1994.


The sub-tropical jet needs to get back on the job, it is entirely to cold. Our temperatures are starting to moderate today and expected to be normal by Thursday.

R


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> The Polar Vortex is what's up with this weather:
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/why-so-cold-328906/
> 
> It hasn't been this cold over all of North America since 1994.


Yes and the convolutions in the northern jetstream bring sub zero, then 45°, then sub zero again...at least the ice fishermen are happy!

Thanks for the great posts and keep raving!
Best of luck to you and your fish.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to our World

Canada


PS Sorry its so cold our crappy weather blew south. We have had a rotten winter here so far too with lots of snow and temps in the -30 to -40 range.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I really don't even know what I'm crying about compared to the rest of the N.E., central, U.S. and Canada it has been down right toasty here. 

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*API Stress Coat*

Most of you know I'm a water purist I all most never add anything to my water. I do use a version of Prime for shipping but that's pretty much it. 

API Stress Coat is a very popular product in the aquarium hobby not a product I use but used in the hobby when livestock is bagged and by many keepers for relieving stress (what ever that means). So whats in it? well if you go to T=the Mars(API's parent co.) web site you get a resticted information MSDS LISTING INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS as 
Aloes, extract 85507-69-3 1-10%
non hazardous ingredients, proprietary 1-10%
water 7732-18-5 >80%

Ah-Ho The super secret proprietary ingredient so this is what MARS does want us to know. Well because I'm a hard head and a chemist I set out to fine the super secret proprietary ingredient, I considered going to the store, buying a bottle and running thru the Mass Spec at the lab. It was about this time I that I realize that Stress Coat is listed on Chemwatch, so after a search of that site I came up with the unrestict MSDS, So Sodium thiosulfate is your secret proprietary ingredient, really we have been use in aquariums since there has been clrorine in our water and this is a secret so what's with all the warnings and safety equipment.Sodium thiosulfate that's pretty safe it is used during chemotherapy and as the antidote to cyanide poisoning so at least safer than cyanide if that any consolation to you. Water that not it, and I have seen some pretty crappy water. So that leaves the Aloes, extract and have to admit I knew 0 about Aloe and do you know what I found out. no one knows anything Aloes extracts Preparations made from Aloe vera are often referred to as "aloe vera".] Scientific evidence for the cosmetic and therapeutic effectiveness of aloe vera is limited and when present is frequently contradictory. Despite this, the cosmetic and alternative medicine industries regularly make claims regarding the soothing, moisturizing, and healing properties of aloe vera. But I let you read the studies

Aloe barbadensis Miller a valuable ingredient for traditional uses and toxicological properties

Chemical and physical properties of aloe vera

BIOLOGICAL ACTIVITIES OF ALOE VERA

So what do we know well, It make very good rat poison but doesn't work on mice, go figure and I ain't pouring in my tank

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

very informative. thank you for this very useful post.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well after almost 2 months the Vet took the cast off of Butch's leg yesterday. I laughed most of the day watching him learn to walk without the cast. You can teach an old dog new tricks it just takes longer.

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

aww,poor butch. we had a dachshund that was hit by a car.they put him in a cast from his chest to his tail.when he was tired he would fall over suddenly.he was unable to get up by himself. funny and tragic.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

He got comfortable walking and running with the cast now that it's gone he's still trying to find his legs. He'll be fine in a day or two.

R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*How to judge a goldfish (Japanese Rules)*

Article 1 Particular matters of concern

1.	Overall fish shape and balance
Basic shape of the fish is defined mainly by the characteristics of the head, torso and tail and their balance relative to each other.

2.	Fish to be thick and sturdy.
Thicker and sturdier fish to be graded as superior when judging in proportion to size of fish.

3.	Scales to be neatly lined with beautiful colour and lustre.
Scales neatly lined, and small in proportion to the body of fish to be graded as superior. For colour and lustre, regardless of Aka (red) or Sarasa (calico) breeds, fish with deep reds, gold colours and healthy colours to be graded as superior. Shiro (white) and Sarasa breeds shall also be graded with such criteria.

4.	The fish to be as graceful as possible.

5.	Fish maintaining noble grace to be regarded as superior.

6.	Swimming of the fish to be light.
Swimming gait of fish must be elegant, with light wagging of tail resulting in fluid movement.

Article 2	Comparison of the way of viewing the fish is as follows.

1.	Head: To have spacing between eyes, and much Nikukobu in front of eyes, with variety of Tokane, Kamicho, Ryuutou etc.

2.	Back: To have a broad back with a gentle slope and adequate roundness.

3.	Stomach: To be well-positioned as a whole with the back and spaced adequately from the tail.

4.	Pipe of tail: To chose the fish with tail pipe of more roundness and robustness in proportion to the breadth of the back, with roundness apparent at the joint of the tail.

5.	Tail: Neck of tail to be beautiful with bilateral symmetry in its maegakari (the “M” tips of the tail) and with adequate ozara (bottom scales around tail) and obari, with skilful swimming. Applies to Mitsuo, Sakurao, Yottsuo etc as well. The tail must not exceed approximately 90 degrees in relation to the tail pipe nor rise up over the back.

6.	Fins: Necessary to have uniformity in movement and size for each fin. Rudder fins to be judged equally regardless of single fin or double fins.

Article 3	
Size of fish must not be taken into consideration for judging.

Article 4	
Fish are to be judged as according to their quality on that particular day.

Supplementary provisions names of colours are designated as below.
1.	Red section....Kiniro, Niiro, Shoujou
2.	White section...Shiro, Giniro
3.	Sarasa section....Taseki sarasa, Tashiro sarasa, Koshijiro, Seaka, Shirohara pattern

4.	Head pattern....Omoyaburi, Omoshiro, Omosarasa, Tanchou, Ryoudo, Kuchibeni, Mado, Ougashira


Article 5	
There can be cases of no judgement if the respective defects below are excessive.

1.	No judging of fish with dorsal fin, double tail or deformities
2.	Unevenness of back, curved kobu or tail pipe
3.	Pinched, closed, irregular, curled, striped tail
4.	Extrusion of rudder fin, upwards tilt of head, downwards tile of head, one-sided tilt of tail, covered eyes, protruding eyes, indented eyes
5.	Sick fish


Article 6
Obese or juvenile fish to the point of lacking grace and poise shall be counted as objects for demerit.


Article 7	
Prizes will be revoked in the case of fabrication of age of fish exhibited.



Rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*Creating a Fireball*

Creating a Fireball


Rickey


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Mercury into Liquid Nitrogen



Rickey


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

*The Standard of Perfection of the Top View Ranchu(Japanese rules)*

 The Standard of Perfection of the Top View Ranchu 

Rickey


----------

